# IELTS TRF NO. wrongly mentioned I'm EOI



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, 

Need help of seniors. 

I had missed out mentioning 18 characters ielts trf number and entered only 16 characters , now I have received an invitation. 

While filing for visa if I put in my correct TRF would that be fine or I might get rejected for filling wrong information in EOI. 

Requesting all seniors to please guide. 

Regards, 

Deep,


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help of seniors.
> 
> ...


I am not a senior in this forum but guess the advice will be to fill it correctly in your Visa application and submit. Once you get a CO assigned, explain the situation to him. I am guessing it should alrite as long as band scores doesn't need a update... if every aspect of ILETS data needs change, then there might be some emails exchanged...

Guess you populated your EOI using the Online TRF number ? 

I did the same but luckily received the score card before the round date and i was able to update...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> I am not a senior in this forum but guess the advice will be to fill it correctly in your Visa application and submit. Once you get a CO assigned, explain the situation to him. I am guessing it should alrite as long as band scores doesn't need a update... if every aspect of ILETS data needs change, then there might be some emails exchanged...
> 
> Guess you populated your EOI using the Online TRF number ?
> 
> I did the same but luckily received the score card before the round date and i was able to update...


Thanks, 

My agent goofed up on this... :-( 

I hope this is not a visa rejection reason for CO. 

INCORRECT information in EOI. 

THANKS, 


Deep


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks,
> 
> My agent goofed up on this... :-(
> 
> ...


It would certainly appear as fraud in one angle if any TRF was found for the number that was placed.

Secondly, if no TRF is found for that number while they search (Remember, do you know why they ask for TRF, they have an online system for them to check genuiness of your exam results and you by prividing TRF in a system to which only they have access and not you, me or anybody else in the world).

What I would suggest is, act immediately by sending Form 1023 saying your apology and with correct details. It should be fine then.

Also, please upload colour certified notarized copy of your IELTS card.

I did a mistake in IELTS section, but only in the EOI (Where I mentioned date as my second last attempt date (Because both attempts in same month  , but scores and TRF was correct  ) and when I realized this stupid mistake, I immediately applied Form 1023. However, my case was not so erroneous and this is not at all a trivial). But I am afraid your case is little trivial.

Act swiftly! It need not be a visa rejection at all I believe.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

jre05 said:


> It would certainly appear as fraud in one angle if any TRF was found for the number that was placed.
> 
> Secondly, if no TRF is found for that number while they search (Remember, do you know why they ask for TRF, they have an online system for them to check genuiness of your exam results and you by prividing TRF in a system to which only they have access and not you, me or anybody else in the world).
> 
> ...


Thanks brother, 

It's just last 2 characters which have been missed by me which I will correct while filing for visa. 

As they will search with a 16 character ielts trf, it won't be existing for anyone as it has have 18 characters for an ielts trf. 
I will also upload high resolution ielts trf scanned image. 

What do you opine do I still need to fill form 1023 or by putting in correct information while filing my visa and uploading the scanned image of ielts trf will be sufficient?!


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

If 16 characters out of 18 are matching, it makes sense, it should not be rejected at all

Good luck


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks brother,
> 
> It's just last 2 characters which have been missed by me which I will correct while filing for visa.
> 
> ...


Oh I deeply apologize firstly because, I submitted Form 1023 not for this, but for something else. I also was nervous on this point, although it was only the date mistake and I had proof of the IELTS card on the EOI Specified date too if it was any serious, but yes, I didn't do anything as it was just EOI and that too its not TRF or score mistake but just date.

I have asked opinion of people here and everybody was chilling saying it is not at all a mistake.

But, yours is TRF number, I am little confused now here. I have 50-50% suggestions but yes, Form 1023 is only for mistakes in Application online and not for EOI. 

I think so it should be fine if you leave it, but, if I were you, I would neatly print a small (2-3 lines letter saying this situation and how I resolved/corrected it...like in Visa application I ensured to correct the TRF number). And then, I would attach this as second page (i.e next to IELTS Score card page) AFTER NOTARIZING this, in the scan document.

So my scan document IELTS Score card upload would contain 1st page score card and 2nd page this indication, thus, I ensure to honestly communicate this to the department. 

But, its upto you if you want to do this  I do not think it is a big mistake you have done and surely, no rejection I guarantee.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Fill form 1023 ASAP and send it, provide an explanation that you missed out on two letters only, and that the TRF you are providing is on the same date (pre-dates the EOI) and with the same score declared on the EOI. It will pass.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

I would not be worried too much, as long as the *date* and *IELTS score* are the same. As everyone suggested, fill out form 1023 and upload it in the eVisa system.


----------



## ausaspirant1 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Incorrect IELTS "date of test".*

I am glad I found this link. I have mentioned a wrong date-of-test of my IELTS exam in my EOI, but the scores and the TRF and all other information are valid and correct. I have not claimed additional points, but a mere change in the date of the test (which had my first attempt date and not the latest one). I have received my invitation under 189, just 2 days back and found this information while lodging my VISA. Can someone please let me know if I can proceed to lodge VISA using the correct information? As I am going to file my VISA forms using the correct date, do I need to fill 1403, which apparently is only if the information in VISA application is incorrect?


----------



## prashant.aggarwal (Sep 17, 2014)

I have also put wrong TRF number in EOI. 
But when i check form 1023 , i saw only Visa application correction and Passenger card correction. I didnt see a checkbox for EOI correction.

I think Visa deails would get precedence over EOI till the time your claimed points match.


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

I noticed that even my TRF is also wrong, so I just updated it and resubmitted along with some other changes. None of these changes have altered my score, but now I see my EOI submission date have changed to today's date. Does that mean the EOI date of effect also changed ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

podigeo said:


> I noticed that even my TRF is also wrong, so I just updated it and resubmitted along with some other changes. None of these changes have altered my score, but now I see my EOI submission date have changed to today's date. Does that mean the EOI date of effect also changed ?


EOI date of effect changes if any changes in total points score, Example : 65 to 60 or 65 to 70. Updating information that doesnt effect points score will not chnage date of effect.


----------



## s4sajjadahmad (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi,

Today, I have received my IELTS result. I used Emirates ID (I am living in UAE) as identification for the test. The name on test report form is the one which is on Emirates ID. It is different than the name on Passport. 
My passport has name sections as: Surname, Given Name and Father's Name.
The names on IELTS TRF are merged as:
Given Name = Passport Given Name + Passport Surname
Last Name = Passport Father's Name

My question is, I have taken the test for Australian Immigration. Will this name difference be a problem in future during visa processing? If yes, how can I rectify it? I tried to search a lot about this but didn't find any answer 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rsn (Feb 15, 2016)

*Need help*

My gender is printed incorrectly in TRF. Will that be an issue when I submit EOI.?


----------

